# 10-26 The Lone Bull & a Surprise Spanish



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Due to an unfortunate event in my family (my dad getting his finger cut off while at work when a circular saw jumped), I ended up in Panama City Beach for the past day & a half. Decided that I had better make an effort to do at least SOME fishing during my stay here, so this evening I headed over to the jetties at St. Andrew's with Mitch & AJ for a couple hours. Most of our time there was spent aimlessly casting at fish that didn't exist, but around 5:15 out of the corner of my eye I saw a school of glass minnows busting on the surface about 30 yards out, so I ran over & threw my 1.5 oz. pink Gotcha Jigfish right into them & hooked up instantly. After a few nice runs & a couple minutes of trying to carefully get her to turn her head so I could get her out of the rocks, we got her landed. No monster, but still a beautiful, healthy 31.5'' bull that was a blast to catch. The foreigner who landed her for me smiled at me after I released the fish & said "You have a good eye, I can't believe you saw those minnows!". It made me feel pretty great when I received that compliment! Anyways, shortly after I got my fish released, AJ hooked up with a nice Spanish on a silver Gotcha plug. It was actually his biggest Spanish to date at 22.5''. Fished till dark without any more action so we decided to pack it in & head back to my parents' place for dinner. Slow evening, but we couldn't complain about the beautiful sunset & a couple of nice fish! 

*Tally for the day*: 

*AJ*: 22.5'' Spanish (personal record)
*Me*: 31.5'' bull red
*Mitch*: a hoss needlefish

Tight lines everyone.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

You need to step up your game. You fell off. Haha

Nice red bro.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm so jealous of these guys.:shifty:


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

WAReilly said:


> You need to step up your game. You fell off. Haha
> 
> Nice red bro.


Pshh, fell off? Then consider this the start of my comeback. 

Thanks man. Haha.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Good stuff brotha


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

How did you see the glass minnows? Those don't look like costas to me lol.

Seriously. ..no pic of needlefish? Lol


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> How did you see the glass minnows? Those don't look like costas to me lol.
> 
> Seriously. ..no pic of needlefish? Lol


Ray Bans brah. Haha. I didn't see the minnows themselves I guess. I saw a circle where it looked like it was raining on the surface of the water & assumed they were glass minnows. 

& dude it was too big to fit the whole fish on the camera screen so we gave up on trying to take pictures.


----------



## mystic fishermen (Sep 4, 2014)

hope ya dads doing good nice fish man


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

mystic fishermen said:


> hope ya dads doing good nice fish man


Appreciate that man, he's actually doing better now. I think he's just frustrated with the whole situation. I know I wouldn't be dealing with it as well as he is, that's for sure!


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

Hope ur dad gets better soon.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Nice report, sorry to hear about your Dad buddy. Let him know I send my condolences.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

yikes yea thats too bad man, thats awsome that you went down to see him though. And you caught a bull to top it off nice... we need to get mitch on some fish tonight, as a matter of fact we are all do, to get into some massive schools of bulls, the hunt for RED OCTOBER continues...hahahaha


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> yikes yea thats too bad man, thats awsome that you went down to see him though. And you caught a bull to top it off nice... we need to get mitch on some fish tonight, as a matter of fact we are all do, to get into some massive schools of bulls, the hunt for RED OCTOBER continues...hahahaha


Yup, he told me when I was there that once his hand has recovered I'm gonna have to bring his reels to Pompano Joe for him to have round jigging knobs put on them. Haha. Without his left index finger it's gonna be pretty hard for him to grip a normal knob. & hell yeah we need to get Mitch on a fish! He's only got one nice fish since he moved down here. I'd really love to see him get on a 30 lb.+ bull tonight. I'm feeling good about this trip, let's wear 'em out bro!!!


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

I thought about going out at night with my boat but I kinda feel like it's a waste of time without a trolling motor. Do you agree?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

spinfactor said:


> I thought about going out at night with my boat but I kinda feel like it's a waste of time without a trolling motor. Do you agree?


Can't say I agree with that man. Josh (LIM-IT-OUT) doesn't have a trolling motor on his boat & we still kill it out there. Check out how we did last night. http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f29/10-27-hunt-red-october-443929/
Get out there & give it a shot!


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Sounds good man. Text me your number and times you can be called, when I get back let's give it a go. I got a nice 24 foot bay boat, 4ft underwater droplight, and plenty of blue lights within the boat to see. If your interested and your busy isn't taken his boat.


----------



## Bubba (Sep 27, 2007)

are those carvings still at the jetties? Use to be a mermaid and King Neptune and maybe another one if I remember right.


----------

